# Hand cutting vinyl with scissors



## Dreamguts (Jul 30, 2008)

I am new to vinyl transfers and heat pressing, but i have a hypothetical question. If i had a heat press and some vinyl would i be able to cut out shapes in the vinyl using scissors and then press them onto a tshirt with the heat press? i.e bypassing the need for a plotter? 

regards


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

sure but what kind vinyl is it?


----------



## Dreamguts (Jul 30, 2008)

im not sure could you recomend a type of vinyl that would be suited to this process?

L


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

dont just use normal sign vinyl i dont do much work so i want give you a recommendation but im sure some one can


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you need a heat press vinyl...BUT doubt you could successfully make a commercial viable garment using scissors to cut...how would you cut out the inside of some letters and designs...you could not weed in the normal way


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

you can use scissors and a lil blade


----------



## Dreamguts (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi thank you all for your posts. 
I realise that the end product would not be the same as using a plotter but i think it could be a good style,

I have another question for you. Can you layer and overlap the vinyl? if so would the best way to do this be to press one layer at a time? or should the whole design be layed out and pressed once? 

hope that make sense.

L


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

When doing layers one at A time !!

Please show use some of your work when doing this would love to see new ways of doing things.


----------



## Dreamguts (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool thats what i thought i was just wondering what stops the vinyl which has already been pressed from sticking to the press? or does that not happen becuase the press is teflon coated? 

I totaly will post some pics of my results, im super excited about trying this out.

L


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

My advise would be not to make the outline too complicated,and get yourself some good quality sharp scissors.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

It would be hard to do, I tried it once when I messed up a part of a multi-colored image.
After pressing it on, it was hard for me to get a hold of the backing to peel it off, I had to look around for a knife or something thin to help pry it off.


----------



## michail (Mar 8, 2009)

if you have lot time to spend you can do something, (not nice  ) otherwise get a used ploter and do the job


----------



## Dreamguts (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey i wanted to thank everyone who game me advice, i got my heat press from joys and it works fine. Hand cutting the vinyl is time consuming but a lot of fun, works alot like making a collage. as promised here are some pics of my works so far.


----------

